# مكانة المرأة في المسيحية



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

مكانة المرأة في المسيحية


كتب : المركز الإعلامي للدراسات و المشورة


هل صادفت أيها القارىء العزيز رجلاً يشكر الله لأنه لم يخلقه امرأة !! غريبة !! فعندما خلق الله 

الإنسان قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته على صورة الله 

خلق ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم" (تك 1: 26، 27) "إذ قال الرب الإله ليس جيداً أن يكون أدم وحده فأصنع له 

معنياً نظيره" (تك 2: 18) فأوقع الرب الإله سباتاً على آدم فنام فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها 

لحماً وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التى أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها إلى آدم، "فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم 

من عظامى ولحم من لحمى، هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من إمرء أخذت" (تك2: 21- 23) أى كرامة 

أفضل, من أن يخلق الرب الإله المرأة على صورت شأنها فى ذلك شأن الزوج, ولا يقصد بصورة الله 

شكل أو جسد وإنما المقصود على صورته فى البر والقداسة والتفكير والإرادة والشعور. إذ فى هذه 

جميعها تعادل المرأة الرجل وقد تتفوق أيضاً عليه فى دنيا الشعور وعالم التخيل. هل هناك ما هو 

أكرم للمرأة أكثر من أن يدعوها الله معيناً نظير الرجل فالمرأة

إذن ليست دنية ولا ناقصة ولا حقيرة وإنما شريفة وقديرة حتى أن الله اختارها لتكون معيناً للرجل 

وشريكة له,وما أعظمه تكريم للمرأة أيضاً أن يحضرها الله بنفسه إلى آدم فيجدر به أن يحترمها 

ويصونها معترفاً بأنها لحم من لحمه وعظم من عظامه فقد خلق الله الرجل أولاً ثم خلقت له المرأة 

وذلك دليل التبعية والتسليم لمن سلمها الله بنفسه إليه ليرعاها ويحبها وليس دليل الدونية 

فيحتقرها ويذلها ماذا فعلت الخطية ازاء تلك الكرامة؟؟ أفسدت الخطية كل ما أبدعه الله فى خليقته 

إذ تمرد الإنسان على بعصيانه لوصيته واختياره أن يفصل نفسه عن الله فاستحق اللعنة والموت 

الذى هو أجرة الخطية وإستدعى ذلك أن قال الله للمرأة بالوجع تلدين أولاداً وإلى رجلك يكون 

اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك (تك 3: 16) فقد زاغ الإنسان وفسدت كل طرقه وانهارت مبادئ الرحمة 

والمحبة، وظهرت مشكلة أنانية الإنسان إذ سعى الإنسان لتبجيل ذاته وإكرامها على حساب غيره، 

فأمعن فى سيطرته وفرض سيادته حتى على أقرب الناس إليه وهكذا أختلت العلاقة بين


الرجل والمرأة وتبدلت نظرة التقدير التى أودعها الله فى آدم لإمراته فأصبح يحتقرها ويهينها ويشكر 

الله فى أعماقه لأنه لم يخلق مثلها امرأة وازداد ذلك الشر بمرور الزمان وتوارث الخطيئة عبر الأجيال 

حتى صارت المرأة – أو كادت – أمة للرجل أو جارية عنده ويصدق فى ذلك القول بأن لعنة الخطيئة 

ثقلت على المرأة اكثر مما على الرجل أول محرر للنساء فى العالم؟؟ هل تعلم من هو رائد تحرير 

النساء فى العالم شرقه وغربه؟ أنه ذاك الذى بذل نفسه حتى الموت ليعيد للمرأة كرامتها فقد 

افتدانا المسيح بموته على الصليب من لعنة الخطيئة لأن الله جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية لأجلنا، 

ليعيد للإنسان شركته مع الله فيغدو مرة أخرى على صورة الله فالمسيح إذن هو الذى حرر كلاً من 

الذكر والأنثى من عبودية الخطية ومحبة الذات ليستعيدا من جديد وضعهما الأصلى كما خلقهما الله 

تماماً على صورته الرجل يحب المرأة وهى تخضع له لأجل ذلك يقول الإنجيل "أيها النساء اخضعن 

لرجالكن كما للرب" (أفسس 5: 22) "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب


المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لأجلها" (افسس 5: 25) فالخضوع والمحبة مترابطان متلازمان

 أنهما وجهان لعملة واحدة، قد تسأل من الذى يبدأ: المرأة بالخضوع أم الرجل بالحب؟ فالرجل يقول 

إننى سأحب المرأة التى تخضع لى والمرأة تقول إننى سأخضع للرجل الذى يحبنى ولكى نجيب 

على هذا السؤال ونسأل من الذى أخذ المبادرة أولاً المسيح الذى يمثل الرجل أم الكنيسة التى 

تمثل المرأة؟ المسيح بكل يقين أحبنا أولاً حتى ونحن خطاة والكتاب فى سفر التكوين يبدأ بالرجل 

بإعتباره الأقوى لذا فاننى كرجل اقول دعنا نتمثل بالمسيح ونقدم المحبة أولاً نعم يعلمنا الإنجيل أن 

الرجل هو رأس المرأة لذلك على المرأة أن تخضع للرجل كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح قالت احدى 

السيدات لزوجها أنا لا أمانع مطلقاً أن تكون رأساً لى على شرط أن اكون أنا الرقبة والخضوع يختلف

 عن الخنوع الخضوع هو طاعة الحب، أما الخنوع فهو طاعة الخوف والمحبة والخوف عدوان لا 

يلتقيان إذ يقول الرسول يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى فى الانجيل "لا خوف فى المحبة بل المحبة 

الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج" كيف عامل المسيح المرأة؟؟ لم ينبر المسيح على دونية المرأة 

وانما عاملها بكل تقدير واحترام شأنها شأن الرجل لم يكن هناك محل للتميز الجنسى فى تعاليم 

المسيح إذ كانت كل تعاليمه


تنطبق على الرجل والمرأة "ليس ذكراً أو انثى فى المسيح" (غلاطية 3: 28) غفر المسيح لكل من

 الرجل والمرأة ولكنه دان الخطية فى كليهما كذلك ولم يكن المسيح منحازاً لفئة من الرجال 

يستهين بخطاياهم على حين يشهر بزلة المرأة كما يفعل الناس دائماً ولكنه تحنن على النساء

 الخاطئات وقبل توبتهن وغفر لهن خطاياهن ففتح امامهن طريق الطهارة والقداسة التقى المسيح 

بمريم المجدلية فأخرج منها سبعة شياطين وصارت تخدمه من مالها مع نساء كثيرات وهل ننسى 

السامرية المزواجة التى كان لها خمسة أزواج والتى كانت تعيش فى الحرام مع رجل ليس زوجها

 فأصبحت السامرية بعد أن غيَرها المسيح وطهَرها مبشرة باسمه وداعية لشخصه؟ أن المسيح 

يعلمنا أن نحترم المرأة والإنجيل يطالبنا أن نضعها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل نعم فليس ذكر أو 

انثى,,

منقول عن موقع حياة المحبة
​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

فعلا استاذى وليم المراه فى المسحيه مساويه تماما للرجل


بس الا فى الكهنوت مينفعش المرأه تبقى اب كاهن

بس انا سمعت ان فى شماسات بقاله كتيير الموضوع ده بس مشفتش بعينى

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع استاذى وليم

ويسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2009)

> أن المسيح
> 
> يعلمنا أن نحترم المرأة والإنجيل يطالبنا أن نضعها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل نعم فليس ذكر أو
> 
> انثى,,


 
موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

هو انا شوفت شماسات 

بس فى كنائس الارمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع يا وليم
تسلم ايديك
ويسوع يبارك حياتك استاذي الغالي
وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا وليم

ميررررررسى على الموضوع  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (11 أبريل 2009)

*كلام حلو..​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتير ياوليم 
موضوع راااااائع 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## doooody (11 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع في غاية الرووووووووووووعة _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _

:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز وليم ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

ال_رب يبارككم
على
موضوعك الرائع جدا جدا جدا
منتهى الشكر​_


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
عبير الايمان
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
دودى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## maria123 (2 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا 
ميرسى يا وليم
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

جميل  يا وليم

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ماريا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بونبوناية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع وليم
شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
رنا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## +نور+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الصليب عليكم


----------



## first (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا  الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا نور
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
فرست
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## hananehab (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جميلة

          +++++


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وليم على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
حنان
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
تاسونى كوين
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

